# how to become a framer



## jr1990 (May 17, 2014)

Hi guys, looking for any and all advice on this subject if possible. I am currently working as an electrician here in Scotland, and while i do enjoy my work, i really wish id started off as a joiner. Something about constructing things and working with wood really brings a smile to my face and i try to help the joiners i work with as much as possible. However, my true dream is to move to the states to be a framer. Over in the uk, we don't differentiate really between framers and finishers, we just have joiners. So the question is, if and when i was to move over, how exactly does one become a framer? Is there an apprenticeship to go through? Do you have to go back to college? Or do you just ask someone to teach you? I know the work is hard and that the weather can be less than favourable, but it really appeals to me, the skill needed to construct a home always impresses me. Anyway, any advice would be much appreciated.:thumbup:


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Go to a new subdivision, find a crew framing a house, and ask for a job. Make sure you have your hand tools and bags with you.

¿Usted habla español


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Stick with electrics, the pay is 2-3 times better which means you can retire in half the time & then learn to be a framer


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Canada has an apprenticeship program

And a shortage of skilled carpenters---You pay as an electrician will be higher---as Centerline pointed out


----------



## jr1990 (May 17, 2014)

i appreciate the replies fellas, i know electricians get better pay its the same over here, but that doesn't bother me overly much, i have a real desire to learn and work as a framer so as long as am getting by and learning and enjoying the work ad be quite happy taking the wage cut.


----------



## PixelPaul (Mar 19, 2014)

Go for it. After years of chasing careers that I was good at or paid better, I found more happiness and satisfaction in doing work that I enjoy.


----------



## C2projects (Jan 9, 2013)

Normally I would say go for it. But if you're going to be moving overseas there are a lot of things to consider. (Which you may have thought about already) a starting wage on a framing crew really isn't much. I would do some research on the area you're thinking of moving to.

- what's the general wage labourers are getting paid
- house rent
- will you buy a car or take the bus

Do you have a wife and kids?

If you're single then there is less risk involved but if you're dragging your family with you financially it will be a big struggle. You'd probably need to pick up some weekend electrician jobs. 

Do the "joiners" do both framing and finishing? It might be worth joining one of those crews and get some wood working experience under your belt.


----------



## jr1990 (May 17, 2014)

i have two kids, but in seperated so if i was moving i would be moving alone. That is still a good point to consider though, and also a good suggestion about working with some joiners here first if possible, as yes they all do framing and finishing although sometimes with a preference to one or the other. I haven't done any research yet on wages/ work available in certain areas as its a 5 year goal kind of thing, atm just wanted a general feel for how easy or difficult it is to start work with a crew. The hard work doesn't phase me but once im closer to the end goal i will indeed research the things you suggested, thank you for your valuable insight.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Moving across the pond from your kids? Sure that's a good idea?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

jr1990 said:


> i have two kids, but in seperated so if i was moving i would be moving alone. That is still a good point to consider though, and also a good suggestion about working with some joiners here first if possible, as yes they all do framing and finishing although sometimes with a preference to one or the other. I haven't done any research yet on wages/ work available in certain areas as its a 5 year goal kind of thing, atm just wanted a general feel for how easy or difficult it is to start work with a crew. The hard work doesn't phase me but once im closer to the end goal i will indeed research the things you suggested, thank you for your valuable insight.


Are you nuts?


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

The work is specialized repetitive dangerous and feast or famine. Why would you want a helping of that when youre five years older?


----------



## jr1990 (May 17, 2014)

lol am only 22. So 5 years wont make mw too old. And moving away from the kids would be hard but in not with either of their mums so i don't get to see either if them a whole lot atm as it is.


----------



## jr1990 (May 17, 2014)

Inner10 said:


> Are you nuts?


Nope just got goals mate


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

jr1990 said:


> lol am only 22. So 5 years wont make mw too old. And moving away from the kids would be hard but in not with either of their mums so i don't get to see either if them a whole lot atm as it is.


Damn those alimony payments must be rough.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

22 years old, 2 kids with 2 different gals, wants to quit a good paying/ bright future job to flee to America and be a framer? They must have better dope in the UK. I must say though- considering all the framers I know and there lives- with your backstory your halfway to journeyman already 

P.s. Just come here illegally and you won't have any trouble finding a job.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Stay there and be part of your kid's lives.


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

22, 2 kids and 2 moms? We have enough losers here already. Stay there and be apart of your kids lives.


----------



## C2projects (Jan 9, 2013)

Well now knowing you have kids. You should stay there. And stay as an electician. Your life should no longer be about what you want, but how to provide the best you can for your kids. Don't make them pay because you chose not to wrap it up.


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

...If you have to ask how to become a framer... When you are already an electrician... Something ain't right!

I wanted to be an electrician out of highschool but framing was right there dangling its sweet sweet plate walking chainsaw wielding badassery ready to take me on right away. If I didn't have the entrepreneurial drive I have I would be screwed! Framing and carpentry are not a good deal as an employee. Electricians, plumbers and other regulated trades get taken care of well. Framers and carpenters are just meat.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

How to become a framer:

1) Drop out of high school
2) Borrow some pouches, hammer, tape
3) Figure out what the numbers on the tape are for
4) Drink last beer
5) Use moms computer to search Craigslist for a killer job
6) Completely give up on any life goals


----------

